# Farmen in WoW



## Pflaster (11. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend

Es kennt sicherlich jeder das Problem das man zuwenig Gold hat ...

Wenn ich bei ebay schaue gibt es 100G schn für ca 2.50€ , aber das ist doch 
alles quatsch...

Wo kann man den am besten Farmen, oder auf andere Arten Gold machen?
schreibt mal eure Meinung dazu ;-)  

Danke

1. Thyrs Hand
2. Den ersten Boss in Uldaman pumpen und sachen entzaubern.
3. Windelementare in Sili killen und Essenzen des lebens Farmen.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich empfehle das Auktionshaus *g*


Ansonsten den Keller des Meisters im Pass der Totenwinde.


----------



## Sadie (11. Oktober 2006)

Um "Wie komme ich an Geld"-threads oder "Wo soll ich farmen"-threads zu minimieren damit eher interessante Diskussionen ins Licht gehoben werden, einen Farm-guide:

Während Andere Strategien zu Instanzen entwickeln/suchen, war ich mit Farmen beschäftigt. Was auf den ersten Blick langweilig erscheint, kann tiefsinniger sein als viele denken.
Den manchmal vorkommenden Imperativ bitte ich zu entschuldigen.. ich hatte das mal für meine Gilde verfasst.

*Grundsätze*

1. Wenn man farmt, dann sollte man immer mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen (!)
Wer viel Geld (für AH-Käufe?) erfarmen möchte, denkt zu kurzfristig. Man stelle sich vor, alle Spieler würden farmen und doppelt so viel Geld besitzen.. Das würde nicht bedeuten, dass die Ausrüstung der Leute doppelt so gut wird, sondern, dass sich der AH-Preis für Rüstungen/Waffen einfach auch verdoppelt. Hinzu kommt, dass Items/Rüstung/etc. kontinuierlich von Blizzard erneuert und ersetzt werden, weshalb man nach ein paar Wochen merkt, dass man nicht wirklich etwas "erreicht" hat beim Gold-Farmen.

2. Farme etwas, was auch noch nach 6 Monaten Inaktivität von Wert ist (!)
Am besten: Ruf! Ruf wird niemals niemals niemals weniger durch Inaktivität (was bei Ehre der Fall ist). Ruf ist eine einheitliche Größe und ist Auktionshaus-, Spieleranzahl- und server-unabhängig.

3. Farme Geld, wenn es für Reparaturkosten oder einen Mountkauf benutzt wird (!)
Reparaturkosten und Mountkosten sind fix und daher macht es Sinn, dafür Geld zu besorgen.



*Die Wahl des Farmortes*


Gleich einmal vorweg: Es gibt nicht „den besten Farmort“. Die Qualität von Farmorten ist abhängig von der Klasse, dem Beruf, der Fraktion, dem Server, der Serveraktivität, etc.


*1. Prioritätenliste.*
Das Ein und Alles beim Farmen ist eine Prioritätenliste, die der Farmer im Kopf hat. Gelistet sind Farmorte: an der Spitze denjenigen, den er am ehesten besuchen möchte und dann in absteigender Reihenfolge Farmorte, die weniger gut sind, aber die er als Alternative besuchen könnte.


*2. Was macht einen Farmort gut?*
Ein Farmort ist nicht deshalb gut, weil alle auf dem Server rumerzählen, dass man dort gut farmen kann. Wenn alle so etwas erzählen, ist er schlecht, weil wohl alle dort farmen gehen. Und wenn alle dort farmen gehen, ist doch gar kein Platz mehr da zum Farmen.

*a) Die Entfernung zum Auktionshaus/Postkasten.*
Da man als Farmer regelmäßig seine Funde im Auktionshaus verkaufen muss, (näheres dazu weiter unten unter „Verkauf“) sollte der Farmort nicht zu weit weg vom AH oder einem Postkasten liegen. Man kann seine Wahre auch bequem an einen Twink per Post schicken und von diesem verkaufen lassen. Natürlich denkt man, dass der Farmort dann weniger besucht ist, wenn er schlecht erreichbar ist. Stimmt leider in den meisten Fällen nicht, weil die Gegenfraktion dann oft leichter hinkommt und weil mit Sicherheit auch andere Spieler so denken und deshalb weit wegreisen um zu farmen. Man sollte unbedingt die Port-Möglichkeiten der eigenen Klasse bedenken!

*b) Die Drops (Der Ruf)*
Gleich vorweg: In Tyr’s Hand droppen nicht mehr Epics nur weil die Mobs dort Elite sind. Keiner sollte Gerüchten glauben, wenn es um Drops geht. Wer die gängigen Gesetze kennt (Dass - vom Level her - hohe Items (inklusive Epics und raren Drops) auch bei höheren Mobs droppen), der weiß schon genug. Vielleicht wäre noch hinzuzufügen, dass Mobs über Level 55 Librams und Buchbände fallen lassen.
Wichtiger als jede Chance für Epicdrops ist jedoch die Droprate für Geld, graue und weiße Items, Tränke, Stoffe, Leder, etc. Denn nur DIE ist entscheidend für einen zuverlässigen Geldgewinn.
Nun sollte man einfach mal testen oder nachrechnen, wo es verschiedene Sachen zu holen gibt und ob es sogar noch zusätzlich beim Killen der Mobs Ruf gibt.
Schlecht ist es, nach Gegenständen zu farmen, die selten droppen und wo ansonsten nur Mist oder gar nichts droppt. Es ist so ziemlich auf jedem Server rentabler, Geld zu besorgen und wertvolle Items dann im Auktionshaus zu kaufen. Das liegt mitunter daran, dass von Blizzard absichtlich der Loottable bei Mobs, die wertvolle Items droppen, generft wurde.
Wer also ganz normale Mobs klopft, die viele Sachen fallen lassen, der bekommt ein sicheres Einkommen und manchmal eben auch seltene Drops, wenn er Glück hat. 

*c) Der Beruf*
Hat man einen Sammelberuf gewählt, sollte man den Farmort aufwerten, bei dem man seinen Beruf mit einbringen kann. Sprich: Wenn man nun zum Beispiel herausbekommen hat, dass in Winterspring bei den Winterfellen einiges an Drops zu holen ist (Tränke, Runenstoff, Geld, Ekos, Randomdrops, Ruf, Truhen), der muss das Lager östlich von Everlook aufwerten, wenn er Bergbau als Beruf gewählt hat. Denn dort gibt es zusätzlich noch verstärkt reiche Thoriumvorkommen.

d) Spawnen Kisten an einem Farmort?

e) Ist der Farmort stark besucht?
Es kann von Vorteil sein, dass weitere Spieler der eigenen Fraktion an einem Farmort mitfarmen (solange genügend Mobs dafür da sind), denn sie hindern Ganker der Gegenfraktion daran, den Farmprozess unsanft zu unterbrechen.

f) Ist der Farmort eine PvP-Krisenzone?

g) Gibt es in der Nähe alternative Farmorte?

h)Gibt es noch besondere Gegenstände, welche man in einem Gebiet sammeln kann? (z.B.Kristalle im Ungoro-krater o.Ä.)



*Der Farmprozess*


Wie man mit seiner Klasse gescheit Mobs besiegt, soll jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. Ein paar Sachen gibt es dennoch zu beachten:

*1. Kein PvP!*
Es macht keinen Sinn, die Gegenfraktion anzugreifen wenn man in Ruhe farmen möchte. Die Rache folgt zu großer Wahrscheinlichkeit und meist in einer höheren Quantität. Viele meinen, sie könnten durch einen PvP-Sieg den Anderen vom Farmort wegtreiben. Das gelingt aber meist nur, wenn man in großen Gruppen unterwegs ist und damit einen Sieg des Gegners ausschließt.

*2. Handeln, wenn man angeggriffen wird.*
Zu 90% sind Gankversuche des Gegners reiner Frustabbau oder spaßbedingt. Wenn man also flüchtet, sich unsichtbar macht, oder einfach kurz wartet, ist der Farmort wieder frei und man kann weitermachen. Zu 10% ist der Ganker aber tatsächlich ein Anfänger, der meint, er könne damit den Farmort erobern. Tja.. Blizzard lässt sich aber noch Zeit mit dem Eroberungssystem. Daher kann man bedenkenlos Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten um dem Gegner mitzuteilen: Entweder Ko-existenz oder du gehst!

*3. Konsequent bleiben*
Es gibt so viele Spieler, die sich beim Mittagessen vornehmen, heute mal Thorium farmen zu gehen. Also schwingen sie sich aufs Ross und begeben sich nach Winterspring. Dort bemerken sie, dass es überfarmt ist, und möchten in der brennenden Steppe mal nachschauen. Dort gibt es tatsächlich viel Thorium zu holen. Nach einer halben Stunde kommt jedoch noch ein anderer Spieler an und farmt mit. Daraufhin portet sich der Spieler nach Hause und geht vielleicht später noch mal hin.
Während dieser Aktion ist unser lieber Farmer zu 70% rumgeflogen und hat zu 30% gefarmt. Außerdem hat er einem anderen Spieler den Farmort überlassen. Dieser hätte vielleicht nach 10minuten wieder das Feld geräumt und wäre am nächsten Tag nicht wieder gekommen. Man sollte sich, sooft es geht, am Farmort ausloggen und versuchen, einen Farmort für sich zu behalten.

*4. Kommunizieren*
Wenn nun der Farmort sehr klein ist und ein weiterer Spieler stört, so sollte man erstmal den Spieler anschreiben und fragen, was er denn vorhat. In sehr vielen Fällen will derjenige nur kurz mal was umnieten bis der BG-invite kommt oder er anderweitig weg muss. Es hätte viel Zeit gekostet andere Farmorte abzusuchen und so musste man nur kurz mal eine Zeile whispern.
Manchmal ist es sogar sinnvoll, sich einem Quester anzuschließen. Falls für diesen bestimmte Items nicht droppen (zum Beispiel rufverbessernde Gegenstände). Dann tötet man fast doppelt so schnell Mobs wie alleine und kann dementsprechend fast doppelt so viele Ruf-items looten.
Aber Vorsicht: Droppen diese Gegenstände doch für den Anderen, ist es nicht effizient mit ihm zusammenarbeiten. Denn man tötet die Mobs nicht ganz doppelt so schnell, aber man bekommt vom Loot nur 50% ab.

*5. Kreisfarmen*
Kreisfarmen ist eine Methode bei der man am ehesten einen Farmort für sich behalten kann. Dabei läuft man beim Farmen eine kreisförmige Route und wenn der letzte Mob stirbt, sollte sofort der erste Mob wieder direkt vor einem spawnen. Nach dessen Tod sollte direkt der 2te Mob vor einem spawnen. Dadurch steht man immer direkt vor einem gleich spawnenden Mob. Da man nur selbst weiss, wann und wo der nächste Mob spawnen wird, können andere Spieler am Farmort kaum Kills tätigen, weshalb sie oftmals frustriert das Gebiet räumen.

_Beispiel

Ich bin Kürschner, Taurenruide, spiele auf nem gut bevölkertem Server und möchte hauptsächlich viel Ruf bei der Holzschlundfeste erwerben und nebenbei viel Geld verdienen.
Prioritätenliste:
1. Winterfellfeste Ost Winterspring
+Viel Ruf wegen Anführerkills,
+Viele Kisten,
+Viele Mobs,
+Viele und wertvolle Drops,
+Nahe Moonglade (Druidenport),
+Nahe Org-AH/Postkasten in Everlook
-viele Spieler vor Ort,
-Beruf nicht einsetzbar
?Pvp?


2. Winterfellfeste im Westen von Winterspring
+guter Ruf,
+Viele Kisten,
+Viele wertvolle Drops,
+weniger Spieler vor Ort,
+Nahe Moonglade (Druidenport),
+Nahe Org-AH/Postkasten in Everlook
-wenige Mobs,
-Beruf nicht einsetzbar
?Pvp?


3. Totenfell-lager im Norden vom Teufelswald
+guter Ruf,
+Viele Mobs,
+Nahe Moonglade (Druidenport),
+Nahe Org-AH
-Kein Postkasten in der Nähe
-wenige Kisten,
-wenige wertvolle Drops,
-Viele Spieler vor Ort,
-Beruf nicht einsetzbar
?Pvp?


4. Totenfell-lager im Süden vom Teufelswald
+guter Ruf,
+Viele Mobs
-wenige Kisten,
-kaum wertvolle Drops,
-Viele Spieler vor Ort,
-Beruf nicht einsetzbar,
-langer Weg
?Pvp?


5. Yetis klopfen in Winterspring
+Beruf super einsetzbar,
+Viele Mobs,
+Viele Spieler die Mobs töten und nicht kürschen,
+Drops sind okay,
+Super erreichbar von AH und Moonglade
---Kein Ruf,
-keine Kisten,
-viel PvP_



Ich farme also im Osten von Winterspring. Wird es dort zu voll, reite ich in den Westen. Klappt’s dort auch nicht, geht’s nach Teufelswald Nord... dann Süd. Und geht’s nirgends.. würde ich sogar Yetis umhauen. In den meisten Fällen, würde ich aber diese Rumreiterei nie in Kauf nehmen, weil es zu viel Zeit wegnimmt. Meistens wird einer der favorisierten ersten 3 Farmplätze schnell wieder frei. Und das weiß ich meistens schon im Vorraus, wenn ich kurz mal die Leute anschreibe. ;-) 



*Verkauf*

Wie man Gegenstände gut im AH verkauft, sollte jeder für sich herausfinden. Für Farmer läuft die Sache aber etwas anders.

1. Verkaufen sollte man als Farmer regelmäßig.
Es nutzt nichts, 500 Leder zu horten und dann alle an einem Tag im Auktionshaus verkaufen zu wollen. Mit einer hohen Anzahl an Angeboten bildet man den Lederpreis. Sprich: kommen später noch andere Anbieter, werden sie garantiert ihr Leder für etwas weniger anbieten und man wird kaum Leder los.
Man sollte also schnell seine Wahre loswerden, auch wenn der Kurs dafür sehr niedrig ist. Denn wenn man weiterhin farmen wird, wird man sie sonst nie los.

2. Scheinpreis
Hat man mehr von einer Sorte zu verkaufen, als es Nachfrage dafür gibt, sollte man mal probieren einen Scheinpreis festzulegen. Das heißt: Man stellt mittags zu einer lauen Spielzeit viele seiner Produkte teuer ins AH und wartet bis zum Abend. Bis dahin haben viele andere Anbieter auch ihre Sachen ins AH gestellt, jedoch nur geringfügig billiger als der eigene Preis. Dennoch ist der Preis der Konkurenz viel zu hoch und man kann nun seine eigentliche Wahre ins AH stellen und das für einen normalen Preis. Da die anderen Anbieter ihre Wahre schon ins AH gestellt haben, sollte man derjenige mit dem niedrigsten Preis bleiben und sehr gut verkaufen können.

3. Nutze einen Disenchanter-twink
Es lohnt sich zu 90% nicht grüne Items ins Auktionshaus zu stellen. Wenn das grüne Item gute Werte aufweist, kommen meist gute Gegenstände beim Disenchanten heraus. Außerdem bezahlt man keine AH-gebühren für Splitter, Staube, etc. und kann daher wild mit dem Preis herumexperimentieren.


*Schluss*

Und nun für die „Ich-bin-zu-faul-zum-denken-Leute“: Meine besten Erfahrungen mit Farmorten!

(Erinnerung)
Mein Server: Theradras
Mein Job: Drachenledern und Kürschen
Meine Klasse: Taurendruide

Die finanziell ergiebigste Farmstelle war Silithus, da ich dort neben viel Runenstoff und anderen wertvollen Sachen mitbekommen habe, wenn Rarespawns gespawnt sind. Somit konnte ich mal schnell (naja.. Druide halt) den Windhäscher boxen und mehrere male das Elementar-Ass erwerben und verkaufen. Epicdrops hatte ich keine.. dafür aber viele Kartendrops.
An zweiter Stelle folgen die Winterfelle in Winterspring. Diese droppen eigentlich noch ergiebiger als die Mobs in Silithus und fallen leicht um. Leider mangelt es an „guten“ Rarespawns .. die Prinzessin (Wasserelementar-rarespawn) bringt nicht wirklich viel .. außerdem krieg ich sie nicht solo um! ;-(
Abstecher nach Azshara zum Essenzenangeln sind auch sehr ergiebig. (siehe weiter unten bei den Geldmachertips)
Ansonsten macht es Sinn (vor allem nach einer Aufwertung in einem der letzten Patchs) im Sumpfland die roten, großen, bösen 61er und 62er Elite-wyrmkins zu boxen um ihnen rote Drachenschuppen zu entreißen. Denn genau diese fallen nun häufiger und bringen enorm Geld, wenn es mal Nachfrager gibt. Viel Geld spucken die Mobs auch aus und lassen nur das Beste vom Besten an grünen Items und blauen Gegenständen fallen (wenn sie sie fallen lassen).

Und nun mal mein Rating zu Tyr’s Hand:
+hohe Dropprate für Runenstoff
+hoher Geldbetrag droppt im Durchschnitt
+hohes Level, daher auch gute grüne und blaue Gegenstände (wenn sie droppen)
-schlecht erreichbar
-meistens völlig überfarmt
-PvP ohne Ende
-Droppen nicht vielseitig
-Mobs brauchen zu lange bis sie tot sind
-keine attraktiven Alternativ-farmorte in der Nähe
-(mein/jeglicher?) Beruf nicht einsetzbar 

_by Dafengyu_


----------



## Bl1nd (11. Oktober 2006)

oha, *schnellles*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myS4D (11. Oktober 2006)

In Tanaris hinten im Westen bei den Elite Mobs (42-45) mache ich mit meinem Hunter ca. 15-20g die Stunde, die mobs droppen ca. 6-11 Silber dort und die Items kannste meist auch für ca. 15-25 Silber verkaufen.


----------



## Sadie (11. Oktober 2006)

myS4D schrieb:


> Dort und die Items kannste meist auch für ca. 15-25 Silber verkaufen.



Beim Händler oder im AH?


----------



## Pyoro (11. Oktober 2006)

Alles bisher gesagte ist sicher richtig, aber ein entscheidender Faktor stört doch immer:

Man ist nämlich selten alleine beim Farmen, versuch mal Teufelstoff zur normalen Zeit zu farmen. Nicht nur, dass man sich mit der gegnerischen Fraktion rum schlagen muss, nein, auch die eigene Fraktion schnappt dir die Mobs und die Drops weg. Meist findet man daher immer Farm-Team mit 2 Leuten, mit Mage und Priest/Heiler geht das einfach, da der Mage erstmal alle Mobs "einsammelt" (pulled) und dann mit AoE wegbombt. Wenn es mal end wird, wird er geheilt (der Mage kann das auch alleine, aber mit Priest kann er mehr Mobs pullen)

Schön für mich als Mage ist daher solofarmen im Scharlachroten Kloster und zwar die rechte und linke Instanz! Die Geister auf dem Friedhof sind nonelite und droppen gut Geld und Stoff (den man für Ruf eintauschen kann) und es droppen nette grüne und blaue Items die man verkaufen kann (bei bop) oder ins AH stellen kann. Auf jeden Fall macht einem keiner diesen Farmspot streitig!^^

Richtig gut equippte Spieler gehen ja inzwischen auch dazu über, nur alleine oder zu zweit Scholo oder ähnliches zu farmen!

Alles in allem ist das vom Lvl und der Ausrüstung abhängig!


----------



## Aurodion (11. Oktober 2006)

Grüße,

also ich habe nen Magier des 48Zirkels und höre nur in Sili kannste gut Farmen und in den ganzen 60iger Gebieten aber wo farmen den zb. die Leute um den 50-Zirkel also 48-52 ich kann alles legen bis 54 wennn ich tränke und so dabei habe ist zwar manchmal knapp aber es gehts chon!
Wo farme ich dann zb. in Tanaris habe ich es mal versucht klappt aber nicht!!
Mir bleibt wohl nur der teufelswald oder?
Danek für eure tipss jungs und mädels bis dann...


----------



## Splin (11. Oktober 2006)

lol Sadie, ihr habt also die ganzen asiatischen Jungs dazu versklavt WoW zu spielen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich farme immer in den Plaguelands. Das gibt Ruf, RUnecloth und Money Money Money ^^


----------



## Sadie (12. Oktober 2006)

Splin schrieb:


> lol Sadie, ihr habt also die ganzen asiatischen Jungs dazu versklavt WoW zu spielen!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach geh, asiatische Jungs im Keller hat jeder - aber ich hab sogar chinesische und koreanische!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulwarrior (12. Oktober 2006)

und wo kann bidde ein 52-55 warrior farmen alleine am besten und wo auch mal was rarres oder epic gedropt wird ;P??


----------



## Splin (12. Oktober 2006)

Dafür gehst du am besten auf die GM-Insel, da droppt jeder Mob beim Kill 3g und hat 30% Chance auf Epixxx

giev teh epix kkkk


----------



## Pflaster (12. Oktober 2006)

Splin schrieb:


> Dafür gehst du am besten auf die GM-Insel, da droppt jeder Mob beim Kill 3g und hat 30% Chance auf Epixxx
> 
> giev teh epix kkkk



Solche , dummen kommentare wollte ich eigentlich nicht in dem Threat lesen...

An alle anderen ein nettes Dankeschön für die Hilfreichen Antworten 

mfg
Pflaster

Anub`Arak Priest & Hunt


----------



## Razack (14. Oktober 2006)

Wollte mal fragen wo ich mit nem Priester (26/25/0) umd Kräuterkunde am besten farmen kann, und ob es sich lohnen würde zum farmen shaddow skill zu nehmen. kleinste tipps helfen denn ich "farme" mal 5g in ner h oder so und das is ja wirklich grotten schlecht =)


----------



## Xenila (9. November 2006)

@ Razack die Skillung hab ich auch auf meinem Priest aber farmen neeeee da solltest schon Shadow geskillt sein. Hatte ich zeitweise auch aber inzwischen hab ich auf dem Server auch nen 60er Schammi mit dem es sich eh leichter farmen lässt. 

Genauso auf Alleria hab ich Resto Druide zum heilen und Schurke zum farmen geht so viel einfacher. :-)


----------



## Morgi (15. November 2006)

zurzeit dropt es ja wirklich überall
wir bekommen aufeinmal so viel grünes und blaues das ist ja echt wahnsinn
haben die da irgentwas geändert?
wie gestern aufeinmal hatten wir 2 blaue gegenstände und das ganz normal beim questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurodion (15. November 2006)

Jop bei mir auch bekomem viele blaue sachen... beim farmen jetzt warte ich nur noch beim fgarmen auf nem epischen super stab dann bin ich glücklich! xD naja den fidne ich wohl nur in mc^^


----------



## Killjan (15. November 2006)

hey hallo wow gemeinschaft...

ich wollte mal frage wo ich ab besten ep farmen kann als lvl 38 tank. ich gehe in letzter zeit nur noch kloster und nunja es kommt mir langsam zum hals raus =)
naja egal wo kann ich noch schnell viel ep farmen auster in instanzen?


----------



## bartman223 (20. Mai 2008)

Geh Düstermarschen zeit 2,3,0 gibts da ein neues lager im süden dort gibts viele qst zum anehmen und viele höhlen zum ep farmen auch gut als bergbauer^^


----------



## Natsumee (20. Mai 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> Geh Düstermarschen zeit 2,3,0 gibts da ein neues lager im süden dort gibts viele qst zum anehmen und viele höhlen zum ep farmen auch gut als bergbauer^^



Held -.-

dem interessiert das denk ich nicht mehr

mfg


----------



## Galodry (20. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

mal wieder einen Uralt-Thread ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ??

Seit BC dürfte sich sicherlich einiges geändert haben

In diesem Sinne,

Galodry


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (20. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht denn das für LVL 70 Aus. Also ich stelle mir einen Farmort vor, wo viel netherstoff (schneiderei) und viel gold dropt. Da wäre zum einen die Kellergewölbe bei karazan, zum andern die Sonnenamigos im schattenmondtal. 

kann mir jemand einen Idealen farmort nennen wo sehr viel netherstoff, geld und grüne Items droppen? Ausser den obenen gennanten kommt mir da leider nix in den sinn.

mfg


----------



## Disarion (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich persönlich bevorzuge ja die Manaschmieden in Nethersturm.
Da droppen sowohl Netherstoff, Siegel, arkane Folianten, graue Items, grüne Items als auch Gold.
Zudem kannste auch gleich noch die dayli abschließen ^^

Mfg Disarion


----------



## JahuWaldi (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin Juwelier, mein "Goldfarmen" besteht aus einem Makro das ich in Shat oder OG spamme^^

Mal angenommen ich müsste welches farmen: einmal am Tag ne Dailyrunde drehen.
Das wären dann so Rund 280; wenn man alle 25 macht. Und mit 2 Leutz auch "schnell" erledigt.

Btw: habe gesehen das man für 45 Euro bereits 5000g bei ebay bekommt. Für das Geld gehe ich Samstag 6 Std arbeiten; farmen müsste ich in WoW um das Gold zu bekommen wesentlich länger....
Da frage ich mich doch: wer is denn da der Durchgepeitschte? Der Farmer oder der Ebaykäufer?
(soll keine Diskussion starten)


----------



## Pitysplash (20. Mai 2008)

Gute Möglichkeit für zwischendurch:

Wenn der Preis bei dir auf dem Server bei Netherstoff bei ca 2,5g oder weniger liegt,einkaufen!Wenn du nun aus 2 stacks ein stack schweren netherstoffverband machst,kannst du ihn für 6g beim händler verkaufen,heist 1g gewinn,bei einem Preis von 2,5g bei netherstoff.Wenn man afk geht etc kann man dann gut die verbände herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (20. Mai 2008)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Also ich bin Juwelier, mein "Goldfarmen" besteht aus einem Makro das ich in Shat oder OG spamme^^
> 
> Mal angenommen ich müsste welches farmen: einmal am Tag ne Dailyrunde drehen.
> Das wären dann so Rund 280; wenn man alle 25 macht. Und mit 2 Leutz auch "schnell" erledigt.
> ...



Die Sache ist nur wo das Gold herkommt,arme kinder die gezwungen werden oder von anderen accs.Wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst nur zu.


----------



## MadSquare (20. Mai 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nur wo das Gold herkommt,arme kinder die gezwungen werden oder von anderen accs.Wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst nur zu.


die andere frage ist jetzt was besser ist: zwanghaft für 50cent (oder weniger) die stunde gold farmen oder zwanghaft für 50 (oder weniger) im bergbau arbeiten.


----------



## Pitysplash (20. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> die andere frage ist jetzt was besser ist: zwanghaft für 50cent (oder weniger) die stunde gold farmen oder zwanghaft für 50 (oder weniger) im bergbau arbeiten.



Ich glaube da von "besser" zu reden ist völlig fehl am Platz...Das ist beides scheiße.Und es kommt wohl auch auf die Person darauf an,was für sie schwieriger ist.pauschal kann man das nicht sagen


----------



## Muse1inc (9. Oktober 2008)

Uralt thread augegraben^^

Bester ort um mithrilerz zu farmen:

Ich dreh als 54 fury warri in tanaris meine runden (bergbauer) is fast nichts los

Man musss nur im südlichen gebirgsteil hin- und herreitn und abbauen

bei 4 mal hin und her mach ich so 2-3 stacks mithrilerz und 3 stacks robuster stein, in ca. 1,5 h

Auf meinen Realm (Destromath) lässt sich mithrilerz bequem für 30g ins ah stellen
robuster stein so bei 0,5g-1g


Und wenn euch ein mob angreift: Killn.

Die mobs dropn zwar meistens nur graue und weiße sachn( sehr wenig grün und rare), aber wenn man so 10 mobs killt kommt man auch auf 1-3g

in summe bringen mir 2h arbeit in tanaris so 150-200g

find ich gar nich schlecht für nen 54 warri

hf


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2008)

jeden tag dailys machen 
also für die ganze insel bekommt man so schon 100 gold


----------



## Apfelbrot (9. Oktober 2008)

LOOK: Klick mich hart, denn ich bin ein Link!


wenn man 70 ist + fm dann ab auf's ele plateu und farmen =)


----------



## Maine- (9. Oktober 2008)

Splin schrieb:


> Dafür gehst du am besten auf die GM-Insel, da droppt jeder Mob beim Kill 3g und hat 30% Chance auf Epixxx
> 
> giev teh epix kkkk




es gibt ne gm insel? lol jetz echt oder wollt ihr mich verscheißern^^


----------



## imbalol (9. Oktober 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> LOOK: Klick mich hart, denn ich bin ein Link!
> 
> 
> wenn man 70 ist + fm dann ab auf's ele plateu und farmen =)



Die Guide ist super ! xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Campionedelmondo (9. Oktober 2008)

Tägliche Quests?! Mit lvl 70 10g pro q- 25 kannst machen also schon mal 250g !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (9. Oktober 2008)

erst auf ebay schaun und dann fragen stellen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

dailes auf der insel von quel'danas, wenn du noch low lvl bist, levle einfach weiter das geld kommt schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (9. Oktober 2008)

Campionedelmondo schrieb:


> Tägliche Quests?! Mit lvl 70 10g pro q- 25 kannst machen also schon mal 250g !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mind. 9g(die ersten 2 Quest) - max.18g(Waffen vom Atamal) pro quest, der durchschnitt liegt aba denk ich bei 11g pro q.... hinzu kommen die silberlinge von den questmobs, sowie die Items (Netherstoffe, Tränke, Items etc.)


also wenn man die 25 Quests macht, macht man damit mehr als 250g


----------

